

Github update - no more private keys - markwillis82
https://github.com/search?q=path%3A.ssh%2Fid_rsa

======
mkhattab
Well, this is a good response time from Github I guess. Unfortunately, I
wanted to show my friend how ridiculous some people track their private keys
in their repos and didn't make it in time :( On a positive note, Google still
indexes these repos :)

